# Doug's HT



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm Doug, I'm an audiophileoholic. 

I have been planning my upgrade in HT since I immersed my time in building some nice DIY audio in my boat (13w7 and JL 1000/1v2, JL XR650, ID8s and JL 500/1v2, Alpine Marine HU). I have more planned HT than I actually have, so below is what I have, what I am building, and what I am dreaming. We finally started buying some things for the build and then my wife was laid off the week before Christmas, so I am doing more planning that buying right now - which I have discovered as a good thing so that I don't jump into anything too fast. My 14 y/o son and I are building all of this together as my father did with me when I was 15 and building my first set of speakers. Also at the veeeery bottom I'm going to list all of the links that I keep referring to when I plan so that I can have sort of a home base. 

Our HT is in our main living area where we relax in front of the fireplace, have family time, watch movies, entertain guests, etc. It is vaulted 16x22 and is in desparate need of overhaul to escape the 70s, hopefully summer of 2011.

Vizio 42" LCD 1080p 120hz
Samsung BDP1600 Blu Ray 
Advent Reference Series towers front stage (all 4 of the 6" drivers are blown now)
Audiosource parametric eq
Jamo 600 Satellites 
Receiver - Nakamichi 5.1


Building:

Center Channel:
Zaph ZDT3.5 center 
- ordered parts yesterday!
http://zaphaudio.com/ZDT3.5.html


Still Dreaming...

Front stage:
Zaph ZRT
http://zaphaudio.com/ZRT.html
These will be a shortened version for wall mount on either side of the screen. I will reuse the Advent Reference tweeters and crossovers until I can afford the Scanspeak tweeters and build the recommended crossovers.

Subwoofer:
- Exodus Audio Maelstrom-21!!
- Front fire, side vented enclosure under the screen. Matched arts and crafts oak cabinetry. 10.2 cu ft max volume, max size 72x24x16

Amp:
Crown XTI 4000




My Links:

http://diyaudiocorner.tripod.com/def.htm - audio glossary
diyaudio.com 
woofersetc.com
madisound.com
partsexpress.com
Searchtempest.com
hometheatershack.com

Volume Calculator:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/enclosure-volume-calculator/

Mirror finish
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/construction-tips/83141-how-high-gloss-finishing.html

Sealed Boxes:
use 12db octave roll-off

Ported Enclosures:
use 24db octave

Weller soldering iron 

Jasper Circle Jig 

cooling fan
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_m318_i439_stinger-cooling-fans.html

OEM interface
http://tl.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=11553380

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eansweep-vs-massive-audio-flatline-other.html

Processors:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/70946-processors.html

Mid Bass Drivers

Dynaudio MW182 Mid Bass $220
Morel Elate 9 


Home Audio:
For the w7 sub
Mackie 2500 or the Crown XTI 1000, 2000 or 4000
- the xti 2000 is 1000x2 in stereo at $700 (479 ebay)
- 1000 is $499 (310 ebay)
Behringer EP2500 $300 - no hP filters
Begringer EP4000 $349
Crown XLS 802 - $599 

Buttkicker 1500w class d amp - $250
QSC 1450
Reckhorn B-1 equalizer - bass controls
- F/s http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...t/23073-reckhorn-b-1-behringer-ep-2500-a.html
http://reckhorn.com/graphics/s1/S1front.jpg - reckhorn S-1
Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro DSP1124P - $90-100 Subwoofer EQ

Soundsplinter w/ dual eminence passive radiators
High performance Drivers ie, 6174 McCauley, or 6244
http://www.mccauleysound.com/component_overview.cfm?ID=120
http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX10
http://www.aespeakers.com/shop/catalog/

Center Channel

Original Natalie P:
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13969
Natalie P design, htguide forum
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=35495&highlight=natalie

zaph audio adp3.5 - center channel
http://zaphaudio.com/ZDT3.5.html
PDF for vented:
http://zaphaudio.com/ZD3C-enclosure-vented.pdf

zaph zd5 - for front stage
http://zaphaudio.com/ZRT.html

comprehensive builds:
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=22393


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Some updates:

Completed:
- two sub enclosures with Creative Sound Solutions SDX15
- Begringer EP2500 for left sub
- Behringer EP4000 for right sub
- Reckhorn B2 for subsonic filtering on both subs
- Dayton RS180 upgrade for blown speakers in mains, enclosure update
- Fished all the wiring behind the walls and installed AV cabinet

Almost there...
Enclosure built for center, working on the crossover (in my head)


----------

